# Creating a John Lennon Casino ...theoretical discussion



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*The guitar was on the local Kijiji and was SOLD (or delisted) the day I started this thread.*

Visually, I like everything about this guitar except the burst top.

Could the finish on the top (ONLY) be CAREFULLY sanded off? 
(No suggestions of using chemicals...Thanks)
Would the stain be absorbed to such a depth that it would go through or almost through the top layer of the ply?

I would finish the natural top with Tru-Oil with the guidance of my friend @Fox Rox and @GTmaker as they are very experienced with this finish.

It is going to be a long winter and this could be a cool project.

Thanks for your responses and for putting up with my craziness.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Could the finish on the top (ONLY) be CAREFULLY sanded off?


Isn't that how John did it?
Have fun and I'm looking forward to the process/progress.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

greco said:


> View attachment 330711
> 
> 
> View attachment 330712
> ...



Cool guitar. Is this a re-issue? Generally these were not stained but rather painted and then finished in clear nitro. You should be able to sand the finish off but I would recommend having a pro do it. Again I'm not sure of the construction of the Epiphones but the early 335s were 3 ply, so the plys were quite thick compared to a thin veneer like used in more inexperienced guitars today. Usually the veneer was very think layer of figured wood.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Isn't that how John did it?
> Have fun and I'm looking forward to the process/progress.


Yes (apparently he did the work himself). However, would the finishes have been "thinner" in the '60s and possibly more amenable to this process?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Silvertone said:


> Cool guitar. Is this a re-issue? Generally these were not stained but rather painted and then finished in clear nitro. You should be able to sand the finish off but I would recommend having a pro do it. Again I'm not sure of the construction of the Epiphones but the early 335s were 3 ply, so the plys were quite thick compared to a thin veneer like used in more inexperienced guitars today. Usually the veneer was very think layer of figured wood.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Thanks for your response.
This is a recent one that was "Hand Crafted in China" I would expect the top veneer to be very thin.

Oh well...the idea was fun while it lasted.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

You're semi pro @greco, you could do it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> You're *semi* pro...


Does that mean that it would be a *half* decent job?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You could try an experiment on a scrap piece of wood vs the guitar itself.
De-gloss with a green scotch-brite pad, and primer over it.
If the primer holds, you'd be in business.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> You could try an experiment on a scrap piece of wood vs the guitar itself.
> De-gloss with a green scotch-brite pad, and primer over it.
> If the primer holds, you'd be in business.


Where would I find the same type of ply with the same finish? 
Am I missing something? 
Why would I prime it?

This is the look I want to obtain...(the guitar ....and the hairstyle)


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

greco said:


> Why would I prime it?


I missed the natural top / Tru-Oil part, assumed paint.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> I missed the natural top / Tru-Oil part, assumed paint.


Maybe that is actually a more logical approach. Maybe like a light butterscotchy look.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The way I see it, you could do the same on the back of the neck... and end up with a pretty cool guitar 



greco said:


> Does that mean that it would be a *half* decent job?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

This looks like a great project @greco !!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> The way I see it, you could do the same on the back of the neck... and end up with a pretty cool guitar


That would be Project #2


Fox Rox said:


> This looks like a great project @greco !!!


See Peter's post (#3) ...









It might be easier for me to accomplish the hairstyle!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

McCartney played one _with_ the burst finish. It providedsome of the very best guitar solos on Beatles recordings.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Greco! I would think that these guitars are finished in quite a thick layer of poly. As someone else mentioned, Lennon's Casino was finished in a very thin layer of nitro. I might be tempted just to buy a natural one, because I think you might be in for a frustrating experience (don't ask me how I know this). However, if you are game to try it, I'm definitely curious to see how it turns out. 

BTW, I just got my hands on a very nice old Bigsby for my Casino. How are the pickups treating you?


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I say go for it Dave. Just use a light touch on the sanding and go slow. Tint with your favourite spice.......

Jeff


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

or trade it for it for a natural?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Shawn B. said:


> Hi Greco! I would think that these guitars are finished in quite a thick layer of poly. As someone else mentioned, Lennon's Casino was finished in a very thin layer of nitro. I might be tempted just to buy a natural one, because I think you might be in for a frustrating experience (don't ask me how I know this). However, if you are game to try it, I'm definitely curious to see how it turns out.
> 
> BTW, I just got my hands on a very nice old Bigsby for my Casino. How are the pickups treating you?
> View attachment 330814


What a beautiful looking Casino! Congrats on the new (aged) Bigsby.
The guitar now looks like it is right out of the '60s IMO.

I'm totally enjoying the new pickups. Thanks again for your help.

My curiosity is killin' me... but I won't ask about your frustrating experience.




nbs2005 said:


> I say go for it Dave. Just use a light touch on the sanding and go slow. Tint with your favourite spice.......
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Jeff. 
I have lots of turmeric on hand but risking $850.00 is tough. 
I guess I could get something for the HSC if I totally messed up.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

greco said:


> What a beautiful looking Casino! Congrats on the new (aged) Bigsby.
> The guitar now looks like it is right out of the '60s IMO.
> 
> I'm totally enjoying the new pickups. Thanks again for your help.
> ...


Worst case scenario is you sand through the top layer of veneer - then you paint it.
A custom colour casino would be pretty cool.

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It appears to have been sold.


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

John’s original was finished in nitro. Yours will be Poly. Sanding through Poly can be a real bitch. I’ve sanded some that was hard as rock. I would remove the pickups, carefully mark where they cover the wood on the top and test under the pickup covers first.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

nnieman said:


> Worst case scenario is you sand through the top layer of veneer - then you paint it.
> A custom colour casino would be pretty cool.
> 
> Nathan


From Burger Guitars website.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Larry said:


> From Burger Guitars website.
> View attachment 330831


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Dave @greco 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





This just showed up on kijiji

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nnieman said:


> This just showed up on kijiji
> 
> Nathan


Thanks for remembering this thread and thinking of me. That appears to be an excellent deal...if only I lived closer. By chance, do you happen to know the seller?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good deal. You might be able to find someone here who lives in Peterborough to facilitate the deal for you Dave. After all, you've been offering to do stuff for other GC members all the time. Buying that will save you the trouble of trying to convert what you have.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Good deal. You might be able to find someone here who lives in Peterborough to facilitate the deal for you Dave. After all, you've been offering to do stuff for other GC members all the time. Buying that will save you the trouble of trying to convert what you have.


Thanks @Chito. At that price, it is certainly VERY tempting!

BTW...I don't have anything to "convert" at the moment.
However, I'm extremely pleased with the recent mods to my Casino Coupe...









These new "Sire" guitars are "catching my eye" (as of yesterday)
My GAS has not been "dependable"/consistent recently...LOL


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks for remembering this thread and thinking of me. That appears to be an excellent deal...if only I lived closer. By chance, do you happen to know the seller?


No I don’t know the seller.
I work in Peterborough & I’m willing to check out the guitar for you - if you are interested in it.

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nnieman said:


> No I don’t know the seller.
> I work in Peterborough & I’m willing to check out the guitar for you - if you are interested in it.
> 
> Nathan


Thanks Nathan...The offer is much appreciated and in the true sprit of this (forum) community.

I desperately have to learn curb/get control of my enthusiasm (A.K.A. "GAS") as it seems to be all over the place recently.

Typical of me (moreso recently), I am undecided about what I really want and can't seem to make a decision when I am faced with a potentially excellent opportunity.


----------

